# FISHING BOULDER MOUNTAIN A Utah Blue Ribbon fishing destination



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a link to a new Boulder Mountain pamphlet

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/b-mtn.pdf

Lot's of good info in there for anyone looking to learn more about that place.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to see a copy of the old Lakes Of The Aquarius Plateau pamphlet again.

Or at least they could put some rude maps into this new one. I know that maps are available elsewhere but it would be nice if they were with the fishing information.

You can do a search on the title of the old pamphlet and find a downloadable file for the pamphlet. 


Here is a link to the old pamphlet which is no longer available. 
http://www.redrockadventure.com/fishing/boulder_mountain/lakes-of-the-aquarius-plateau.pdf


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Darn hotspotters. 


Seriously, looks good but I would agree with Critter that a basic map would be a helpful addition. 

The pamphlet still won't help me catch a trophy fish out of Pacer lake though. I've shot more deer around that place than I've caught good fish there and it isn't without trying.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

something wrong with Google Earth???

http://bfy.tw/2s9Q

Maybe they should bait your hook too?

FWIW -- my largest brook trout ever came from Pacer Lake.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> something wrong with Google Earth???
> 
> http://bfy.tw/2s9Q
> 
> ...


Heh, heh. Fair enough. I think your bro mentioned your brookie to me sometime in the past in a post. Sounds like quite a fish. Any pics?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Sounds like quite a fish. Any pics?


nothing digital.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is really good. Doesn't match perfectly with my experiences down there, but is close on most waters. I wish they had a column for winterkill that would indicate waters that never winterkill, occasionally winterkill and frequently winterkill.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Google is nice but I would like something that I can stick in my back pocket and not have to worry about when it drops into the creek.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Heh, heh. Fair enough. I think your bro mentioned your brookie to me sometime in the past in a post. Sounds like quite a fish. Any pics?


I have a brookie mounted from Pacer...sorry, no pics though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I have a brookie mounted from Pacer...sorry, no pics though.


No pics, ugh. you guys are killin me. ;-) Is that the one at the Southern regional office?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The one at the southern regional office--if it is the one I am thinking of--was caught by my dad from Dougherty. Mine is hanging in my basement under a cloud of dust....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I ate mine.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

My biggest Brookie came from some no name mud puddle on the Fishlake. The brook trout fishing on the Boulder has been "down" for several years. I hope the new management plan will turn things around.


----------



## Utfish1 (Jul 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> Here's a link to a new Boulder Mountain pamphlet
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/b-mtn.pdf
> 
> Lot's of good info in there for anyone looking to learn more about that place.


this publication is highly inaccurate. I have fished a majority of these lakes in the past month and found that the species in the lakes indicated don't reflect what is in the pamphlet. talking to the camp host at the Barker campsite, he indicated that this is more of a wishlist by DNR for what they want in the future when they can get the funding to impliment the plan. would like to find a copy online of the old booklets like the Uinta booklets from the 60's that has the locations and depth information in them with what was in the lakes before


----------

